# Get scratches out of Granite



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

The factory finish will be impossible to completely match. To do the best you can you need to polish the scratches out with diamond grinding pads. Start with 500 grit then 1000 1200 1500 8500 then tin oxide then stone enhancer. You will need a wet grinder to do this and knowledge of the process would not hurt.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Another approach would be to fill the deep scratches with a clear epoxy and then follow Bob's advice.
Ron


----------



## MeraleeCrowl (Oct 23, 2008)

Ron6519 said:


> Another approach would be to fill the deep scratches with a clear epoxy and then follow Bob's advice.
> Ron


That is what I was thinking would be possible for the two deeper scratches (they are less than half a milimeter deep). The others are simple surface scratches.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Actually you should color the epoxy to match our granite it will show. If you can sink a finger nail into a scratch it is considered a deep scratch and should be filled as suggested.


----------

